# I fly closed?



## RUFcaptain (Aug 12, 2011)

Drove by I fly on Post Oak today and they look to be shut down, no sign, the place looked empty. Very sad day for the Houston fly fishing community if they're gone...


----------



## Worm Drowner (Sep 9, 2010)

Yeah, I heard they were on the way out about a month ago and I guess they pulled the trigger a week or so back. At least we still have Orvis, FTU & BPS.


----------



## Demeter (Apr 13, 2006)

That sucks. I used to work at that store when it was still called the Anglers edge. I'm sad to see it go.


----------



## Pete A. (Dec 10, 2010)

Yep it is a loss for sure. 

Barron, Jared, Patrick and Rosallia (spelling on names) were all so friendly and patient. Good folks. The cost of retail space in the trendy Post Oak area would be one heck of a nut to crack each month, that's a lot of $800 fly rods to sell.

I bet we'll see these great people at other shops soon, we hope.

Pete A.


----------



## Finn Maccumhail (Feb 16, 2009)

Talked to Barron, he's at FTU on 45. He said another employee stole a boatload of cash and skipped town and they couldn't make up the losses.


----------



## netboy (Dec 12, 2006)

Probably hard to compete with the internet these days. I'm in Corpus half time and the boondocks of north Arkansas the other half.
Ebay is my friend for fly fishing/tying stuff.


----------



## RUFcaptain (Aug 12, 2011)

Finn Maccumhail said:


> Talked to Barron, he's at FTU on 45. He said another employee stole a boatload of cash and skipped town and they couldn't make up the losses.


I heard something similar today. sad3sm


----------



## RUFcaptain (Aug 12, 2011)

Pete A. said:


> Yep it is a loss for sure.
> 
> Barron, Jared, Patrick and Rosallia (spelling on names) were all so friendly and patient. Good folks. The cost of retail space in the trendy Post Oak area would be one heck of a nut to crack each month, that's a lot of $800 fly rods to sell.
> 
> ...


The owner wasn't in it for the money, at least what he told me once, makes the whole thing very strange indeed.


----------



## Sequoia (Jan 8, 2006)

Wow, though I have purchased things from other shops over the years, they have a fair share of my money. They we're always more than willing to help, whether working out a casting issue in the parking lot or Roselia correcting issues I was having tying with certain materials. Online shops can't give you these personal touches. This will be a loss to me.


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

We don't have many small shops that deal in the fly arena 

I purchased my 8wt. Scott's from them... Good guys there...

Marcus at I-10 FTU is my goto ...


----------



## bigfly55 (Apr 18, 2012)

Rosario. Her name is Rosario. She started out measuring yarn and chenille and other items that could be bought in bulk and then packaged in smaller units for sale. Brooks Bouldin then taught her to tie flies. She is an incredible fly tier now and will be dearly missed.


----------



## TL Rebel (May 27, 2010)

Any one know how to get in touch with her? She tied great flies.


----------



## bigfly55 (Apr 18, 2012)

Word I heard is that she is basically retiring. She might still do some custom work, but no more production like she was doing. If she gets back into it full time, i'm sure it won't take long for word to get around.


----------

